# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Κατασκευή ηχείων

## Panοs

ψάχνω αρκετό καιρό τωρα να αγοράσω 2 επαγγελματικα ηχεια(απο ελλαδα)αλλα βλεπω οτι ολα οσα ειδα και μου αρεσαν(εκαναν)βγαινυον γυρω στα 250 ευρώ το ζεύγοςs οποτε σκέφτηκα να φτιαξω ενα ζευγαρι μονοσ μου που θα μου βγει γυρω σττην ιδια τιμη...
  εχω δει για woofer αυτο http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=17467&LANG=GR
  και αυτο http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=13082&LANG=GR
  αλλα μαλλον εχω καταλήξει στο 15ιντσο τησ skytec διότι δίνει και τα στοιχειά του(db,συχνοτητεσ κλπ)αλλα ειναι και 150 βαττ rms οποτε ο ενισχυτησ μου θα το οδηγεί καλυτερα απο το αλλο που ειναι 200βαττ...
  για κορνα σκέπτομαι αυτη http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=12713&LANG=GR
  το woofer σταματαει στα3,5khz ενο η κορνα ξεκίνα απο το 1khz οποτε δεν θα εχω προβλημα με τισ μεσαίες συχνοτητεσ....
  το ηχειο που φοραει το συγκεκριμένο woofer συμφονα με τισ διαστασεισ του ειναι 126λιτρα οποτε πιστευω οτι με μια καμπινα 150 λιτρα απο mdf θα ειμαι μια χαρα....
  θα εχω καποιο πρόβλημα αν φτιαξω καμπινα κλειστου τυπου και οχι bass reflex?
  επίσης τι crossover να χρησημοποιησω?εχω δει αυτο http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=12771&LANG=GR
  τα ηχεια θελω να τα φτιαξω για να μαθω κιολασ 5 πραγματα....
  καθε βοηθεια και προταση ευπρόσδεκτη...

----------


## kokoblue

Φιλε επειδη εχω ψαχτεια ρκετα στο θεμα ηχου και ηχειων καθως και εχω μεντα με ολα τα οπτικοακουστικα και εψαχνα κι εγψ για ηχεια καποτε...
Θα σου πω φυγε σφερα για το 2ο woofer γιατιτ ο πρωτο ειναι τηγανι...που skytec Που jb systems τωρα;;
Θα σε προληματισω λιγο....

Στο πρωτο μεγαφωνο δεν σου δινει τα watt σε rms αλλα σε power max που θα πει οτι δεν βγαζει την ισχυ που αναφερει αλλα μπορει να πιασει σε μια στιγμη τα 150w
εσυ οταν βλεπεις power max Θα υπολογιζεις το μισο... μονο στα rms ειναι οτι σου λεει...
Στο 2ο μεγαφωνο της jb σου δινει τιμη rms που θα πει: οτι πιανει 200 στο νορμαλ του το Peak του τωρα θα ειναι καπου στα 400 η 500 watt

Aπο κορνα πιστευω εισαι ενταξει 40watt εισαι μαγκας...
Αλλα απο κροσσοβερ δες κανενα καλυτερο ετσι για την τιμη των οπλων...καθως η audiophony στις χαμηλες σειρες της εινια κλαφτα χαραλαμπε...

Τωρα για οτι απορια εχεις πανω στα εξαρτματα Jb systems δες εδω:

http://en.beglec.com/ (πατα στο sound και δες οτι χρειαζεσε)

----------


## Panοs

μαλλον στο woofer εχει γινει καποιο λαθοσ γιατι αν πατησεισ εκει που λεει χαραλτηρηστικα θα δει οτι λει 150 power max kai 400peak...οποτε μαλλον ηθελαν να γραψουν 150 rms (λογικα παντα)...αλλα τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι καλυτερα το jb systems να ειμαι και ποiο σiγουροσ...
για την καμπινα τι λεσ?

----------


## kokoblue

κοιτα η καμπινα ειναι το 85% του ηχειου...υπαρχουν προγραμματ που μπορεις να βαλεις τις τιμες που εχεις και να σχεδιασεις την σωστη καμπινα...γτ αμα την φτιαξει και καουγετε μετα οτι να ναι σιγουρα δεν θα σ αρεσει...για αυτο δεν μπορω να σου πω κι εγω πολλα....προσεξε ομως οτι γουφερ κι αν επιλεξεις να ειναι στα 8 Ohm 
κι εγω για jb σου ειναι καλα..στην γαλλια ειναι πολυ διαδεμενη μαρκα...
το κροσσοβερ σου δεν μ αρεσει...

κοιτα ξε και στο thomann.de

----------


## Panοs

κωστα θα τα αγορασω ολα απο ελλαδα και αν γινετε και απο το ειδιο μαγαζι.....
λοιπον κατεβασα το datsheet του woofer και ειδα οτι γραφει vas55liters..
αυτα ειναι τα προτεινομενα λιτρα τησ καμπινασ?
κατεβασα το winisd αλλα τα στοιχεια που μου ζηταει δεν υπαρχουν ολα στο δατasheet η υπαρχουν με διαφορετικο ονομα...καμια βοηθεια???
crossover θα δω θα βρω αλλο...

----------


## kokoblue

Λογικα ναι κατι για την καμπινα θα ειναι...παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στο djshop και ρωτησε τους εχουν αψογη εξυπηρετηση..ζητησε το τεχνικο τμημα...
θα το κοιταξω λιγο για το προγραμμα αυτο και θα σου πω αυριο...κροσσοβερ δες κανενα αλλο...και επελεξε speakon συνδετηρες για απο πισω...
θα σε βολεψουν αφανταστα...


δες αυτο που ειναι Online βαζεις τα στοιχεια και στο βγαζει σε φωτο ετοιμο

http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/Box/

----------


## stelios_a

αν σκευτεις οτι ενα subwoofer 12" παιζει με μαξιμουμ λιτρα τα 60-70 , τοτε ενα απλο woofer θελει σιγουρα λιγοτερο . ( αν φυσικα μιλαμε για ηχειο με port. )  αν θες να κανεις κλειστο το κουτι χωρις Port  τοτε τα λιτρα πευτουν σχεδον τα μισα , οπως και το βαρος του ηχειου . 

επισης να ξερεις πως οταν ενα μεγαφωνο ειναι σε κλειστη κουτα ειναι ποιο ασφαλες διοτι δεν μπορει να σπασει ευκολα απο μηχανικες κινησεις, διοτι ο αερας που εγκλοβιζεται μεσα στην καμπινα λειτουργει σαν αναρτηση .  αντιθετως , ενα κουτι με πορτ με λαθος ομως διαστασεις μπορει να σου καταστρεψει το μεγαφωνο μεσα σε μολις λιγα δευτερολεπτα ( απο μηχανικες κυριως κινησεις ) . 

οποτε πριν φτιαξεις το οτιδηποτε , οτι μεγαφωνο και να παρεις , κοιτα να εχει και ολα τα στηχεια του μεγαφωνου για μια σωστη καμπινα 

ΥΓ.   οι κλειστες κουτες συγχωρουν λαθοι σε διαστασεις αρκει να μην ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερες απο οτι πρεπει . η ανοιχτη με πορτ δεν συγχωρει λαθοι , και κυριως στα subwoofer

----------


## Panοs

κωστα και με το online προγραμμα εχω προβλημα..τα στοιχεια που μου ζηταει η δεν αναγραφοναται στο datsheet η τα εχει με διαφορετικο ονομα...μπορεισ να καταιβασεισ το datsheet του μεγαφωνου να το δεισ λιγο??
στελιο μαλλον για κλειστη καμπινα θα παω για αν κανω m@l@κια με το reflex την εκατσα και θα εχω χαλασει και γυρο στα 250ευρω...οποτε λεω να μην το ρισκαρω...
αυτο το crossover τι λεει? http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=10594

----------


## kokoblue

Tι προβλημα εγω κατεβασα το datasheet του μεγαφωνου τα εβαλα και μου εβγαλε ενα σχεδιακι...κοιτα προσεκτικα πολυ τα στοιχεια...
αν μπορεις να ρεις αλλο γουφερ με datasheet θα ηταν και καλυτερα....

εγω το υπολογισα με το woofer PWX που λεει στο site να ξερεις...το αλλο δεν το βρηκα

----------


## stelios_a

εμενα παντα μου αρεσαν οι κλειστες κουτες διοτι ο ηχος ειναι σιγουρα πιο ρυθμικος. το κακο με την κλειστη κουτα ειναι οτι το μπασο για να ακουστει θελει μεγαλυτερη ισχυ απο οτι με ανοιχτη . ομως ειναι πιο ασφαλες σε κλειστη . ειναι και στο αυτι του καθε ενος .

επισης , ξυλο μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης . πολυ ποιο ελαφρυ ξυλο και κατα το βυδωμα δεν ανοιγει ενα το mdf αν το τρυπησεις στα πλαγια μπορει να ανοιξει

----------


## Panοs

παιδες για σασ και χρονια πολλα..
λοιπον αποφασησα να ξεκωλησω απο τα 150 watt και να παω σε κατι μεγαλυτερο...
ετσι κι αλλιος περιπου το ειδιο θα μου σοτιχηει...
για πειτε μου την γνομη σασ για τον παρακατω συνδιασμο..
http://www.artsound.gr/catalog/emine...o-p-12926.html
http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=11292&LANG=GR
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=657&page=1
http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=15382&LANG=GR
σε κλειστη κουτα στα 60 λιτρα..
τι λετε λοιπον?

----------


## sakisr

Δες και αυτο http://www.thomann.de/gr/fane_sovereign_15400.htm. Τα παιζω απο περυσι και ειναι πολυ καλα, με καθαρα μπασα.στακατα,και με πολυ καλη ευαισθησια απο τα λιγα βαττ.Ο αλλος ο παραμυθας το eminence το λεει 350 στο τιτλο αλλα το πουλαει φτηνα.Για κορνα ο Στολλας εχει σε πολυ καλη τιμη (περιπου 35-40 Ευρω?) τη Behringer σε 1,75'' ιντσες.Επισης τις εχω βαλει αλλαγη σε ηχεια φιλου που του καηκαν και ειναι πολυ καθαρες,χωρις να ξυνουν.

----------


## kokoblue

Ψηφιζω FANE καθως τα εχω ακουσει απο κοντα σε ενα πανυγηρι...πολυ μπασσο λεμε ρε παιδι μου..

Να πω κι εγω το προβλημα μου εδω;;μιας και ολοι λεμε τα 'σωψυχα μας;;
κορνα 1.75 περιπου στα 100watt που θα βρω φτηνα;;; (για τα ηχεια που λεγαμε σακη) γτ τελικα το διαφραγμα ηταν κομμενο σε παζλ...

----------


## sakisr

Κωστα βγαλε τις κορνες απο πισω δες τι πασο εχουν (εσωτερικο ή εξωτερικο) και βγαλτες μια φωτο και στειλε μου ΠΜ.Κατι θα βρουμε.
Παντως παιδια επιμενω οτι ή αγοραζουμε καινουρια ή επισκευαζουμε παλια αν αξιζουν τα λεφτα που θα διαθεσουμε.Οι τιμες των ηχειων εχουν πεσει σε εξευτελιστικα επιπεδα και εχω παραδεγμα μαγαζιων που κανουν live με τα Thomann των 89 ευρω, απλα γιατι παιζουν πολυ καλα και αν τα καψουν τι εγινε?Με δυο δουλειες βγαζουν τα λεφτα τους.Μιλαω παντα για δουλειες σε μικρους κλειστους χωρους μεχρι 200-250 τετραγωνικα.
Εγω προσωπικα εχω αυτα.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40348 Proel Smart τα τεσσερα  και Proel Extreme τα δυο, σε πολυ καλη κατασταση, επισκευασμενα και παιζουν αψογα και ειναι ενα πολυ ζυγισμενο συστημα.Εδω ειναι χωρις τα subwoofer.Τα κραταω λογω του μικρου ογκου και βαρους(σημαντικο για μουσικους που ειναι στη γυρα) αλλα και για τον πολυ καλο και συμπαγη ηχο τους.

----------


## kokoblue

Εγω εχω 2 Behringer b 215 passive πολυ καλα ηχεια και τα εχω δωσει και στα τερματα...δεν καταλαβενουν μια...και με καλυψαν σε Playback μουσικη σε ολοκληρο
ιππικο ομιλο....με εναν ενισχυτη 2χ200 στα 8Ω και 2χ400 στα 4Ω

http://www.kpodj.com/products/image/...wered-pair.jpg
http://www.soundsavers.com/images/1000/1000/12945.jpg

και ο ενισχυτης noname Κινεζικος αλλα εβγαλε Live και ειναι καπως ετσι:

http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/114062..._Amplifier.jpg

και τωρα το προβληματακι που εχω με αυτες τις 2 κορνες μονο...

----------


## Panοs

σακη το eminence ειναι 300 βαττ απο οτι λεει στο datasheet....
ωραιο και το wooferaki του thoman...
κορνα ανοεισ αυτη? http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_b...er_34p30a8.htm
μου βγαινει λιγο ακριβη....
αυτη που εχω βρει λεει τιποτα? http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=11292&LANG=GR
ααα υπαρχει ακι μια κορνα τησ eminence http://www.artsound.gr/catalog/emine...s-p-18228.html
σε τι κουτα το εχει το woofer?(λιτρα)
επησεισ ειναι bass reflex η κλειστη?
κωστα να μια κεφαλη http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...ducts_id=14718

----------


## sakisr

> κορνα ανοεισ αυτη? http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_b...er_34p30a8.htm
> μου βγαινει λιγο ακριβη....



Επιμενω οτι αν υπαρχει η μανισια κορνα αυτη θα βαλεις.Αφου εχεις Behringer κανε ενα τηλ στο service του Στολλα να σου στειλουν δυο καινουριες.Ο υπαλληλος στο service ειναι πολυ καλος και θα σου πει και τιμες.Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα παρεις την 1,75"ιντσες.Εμενα μια κορνα τελευταια που μου εστειλε κοστιζε 29+την κουριερ.Το τηλ του Στολλα Τηλ: 2610-435400

Επισης να ξερεις οτι το φτηνο βγαινει ακριβοτερο γιατι και ευκολα καιγεται και ευκολα χαλαει.
Παντα ολα τα ηχεια για να αποδωσουν σωστα τα μπασσα με λιγα λιτρα χρειαζετα bass reflex.

----------


## sakisr

Πηρα τηλ στο Στολλα για να κανω συγκριση τιμης και μου ειπε 42ευρω τη κορνα.Δηλ. 2 τεμ + μεταφορικα μου ειπε περιπου 95ευρω.
Η τιμη ειναι καλη, ειναι 60 βαττ 8ΩΜ 1,75''ιντσες και παιζει καλα.Προτεινω να την παρεις.Ο κωδικος της ειναι 34Τ30C8.
Αν θες παρε και ρωτησε και ανταλλακτικη για το Β215 ποσο κοστιζει.

Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι, το να αγοραζουμε κατι το οποιο δεν ανταποκρινεται στις προδιαγραφες αυτου που ηδη εχουμε, μονο προβληματα δημιουργει.
πχ. Ποιος εγγυαται οτι οι φτηνες κορνες απο καποιο αλλο μαγαζι θα ταιριαζουν στη χοανη του ηχειου?
Ποιος εγγυαται οτι δεν θα αλλαξει το ζυγισμα του ηχειου με αποτελεσμα να ακουγονται μπερδεμενες και λειψες συχνοτητες?

----------


## Panοs

τι μπερδεμα ειναι αυτο??? :Tongue2:  :Biggrin: 
σακη το μνμ που εχεις κανει παραθεσει παραπανω ειναι δικο μου...
δεν εχω behringr θελω να κατασκευασω δυο ηχεια...
αν χρησημοποιησω το 15-400 τησ fane η κορνα τησ behringer με καλυπτει?
επησεις που μπορω να βρω τα χαρακτηριστικα τησ κορνασ για να ξερω τι cross θα βαλω?
εχω υπολογυσει μια κουτα με το winisd μηπωσ το εχει στον υπολογυστη σου για να σου στειλω με ενα mail το αρχειο να του ρηξεισ μια ματια?

----------


## kokoblue

Ωπαααα μπερδεμα...τα behringer Μια χαρα ειναι δεν ειχαν ποτε προβλημα με την κορνα τους....φτου φτου...
τα αλλα λεω..που σου ειχα πει οτι ειναι μεταχειρισμενα και τελικα ειναι κομμενο το διαφραγμα απο την μια...

Πανο αυτην ακριβως την κορνα φορανε επανω..οχι τα Behringer...τα αλλα..
1.75'' θελω κορνα...και ειναι αυτην η ιδια...
Τωρα ομως το καθε ηχειο βγαζει αντισταση 6Ω δεν ξερω τι συνδεση εχει κανει ο τυπος μεσα...
για να τα βαλω και τα 4 σε ενα ενισχυτη δεν παιζει ε;;

----------


## Panοs

παιδια υπολογιζω μια κουτα για ενα 10ιντσο woofer faital pro...
στα 60 λιτρα και με συντονισμο στα 60 hz...
και βλεπω στο διαγραμμα που βγαζει το winisd ενα φουσκομα +5 db στα 70 hz και μετα σιγα σιγα μετα τα 100 hz αρχιζει κα ερχετε στα ισα του..119 db...
αν βαλω συντονησμο στα 45 hz το φουσκομα εξαφανιζετε αλλα χανω τα παραπανησια db....(τα +5 παραπανω που ειχα πριν...)
αυτο το φουσκομα να το αφησω οπωσ ειναι για να εχω αυτα τα 5 παραπανω db η θα ειναι ενοχλητικο?

----------


## SpirosZah

> παιδια υπολογιζω μια κουτα για ενα 10ιντσο woofer faital pro...
> στα 60 λιτρα και με συντονισμο στα 60 hz...
> και βλεπω στο διαγραμμα που βγαζει το winisd ενα φουσκομα +5 db στα 70 hz και μετα σιγα σιγα μετα τα 100 hz αρχιζει κα ερχετε στα ισα του..119 db...
> αν βαλω συντονησμο στα 45 hz το φουσκομα εξαφανιζετε αλλα χανω τα παραπανησια db....(τα +5 παραπανω που ειχα πριν...)
> αυτο το φουσκομα να το αφησω οπωσ ειναι για να εχω αυτα τα 5 παραπανω db η θα ειναι ενοχλητικο?



Εχει περασει ενας μηνας και ισως να εχεις προχωρησει ηδη στην κατασκευη αλλα αν οχι τοτε ισως να σου φανουν χρησημα αυτα που θα σου πω.
Για να απαντησω κατ αρχην στην ερωτηση σου τα +5db που σου δινει η προσωμοιωση σημαινουν οτι το μπασο θα μπουμαρει σε εκεινες τις συχνοτητες.
Επισης οι προσωμοιωσεις αυτες δεν λαμβανουν υπ οψην την ακουστικη του χωρου και αφορουν την αποκριση σε διαταξη 2π δηλαδη σε ανοιχτο χωρο και τοποθετηση στο εδαφος. Σε κλειστο χωρο περνουμε αυξηση των χαμηλων συχνοτητων οσο πλησιαζουμε κοντα σε τοιχους. 
Πρακτικα η καμπυλη που πρεπει να αναζητουμε πρεπει να ειναι απο επιπεδη εως και ελαφρα κεκλιμενη οσο κατεβαινουμε συχνοτητα ωστε να ισορροπει οταν πλησιασει τους τοιχους.

Οσον αφορα την τελικη επιλογη των μεγαφωνων των κροσοβερ και των κουτιων θα σου προτεινα να ακολουθησεις καποια δοκιμασμενη λυση απο αυτες που με λιγο ψαξιμο βρισκεις πολυ ευκολα στο ιντερνετ.
Τα μεγαφωνα της Eminence ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενα γιατι εχουν πολυ καλο HiFi ηχο σε χαμηλη τιμη κατι ιδιεταιρα σπανιο σε μοναδες που προοριζονται για χρηση PA. Το συγκεκριμενο μεγαφωνο της Faital δεν το γνωριζω. Μπορει να ειναι καλο μπορει και οχι. Προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα κατι που εχει ηδη δοκιμαστει με επιτυχια. Ο σχεδιασμος ενος επιτυχημενου ηχειου δεν ειναι απλη υποθεση. 
Σε γενικες γραμμες τα 10ιντσα θα σου δωσουν τον πιο καλο συνδυασμο καλων, ποιοτικων μεσαιων και ικανοποιητικου μπασου αν σχεδιαστει η καταληλη καμπινα γι αυτο.
Τα 12ιντσα και τα 15ιντσα μπορουν να δωσουν πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα αν συνδυαστουν με χαμηλη συχνοτητα διαχωρισμου (κατω απο 1.5KHz) μια που απο εκει και πανω συνηθως πασχουν απο cone breakup και εντονη κατυθυντικοτητα που δημιουργει προβληματα ανομοιομορφου ηχου αναλογα με τη θεση των ακροατων. 
Αυτη η επιλογη ομως που απαιτει καλη και ακριβη μοναδα μεσουψηλων με καλοσχεδιασμενη χοανη η waveguide.
Για να εχεις ενα μπουσουλα η συχνοτητα διαχωρισμου χονδρικα πρεπει να βρισκεται περιπου στα 3.5-5kHz για ενα 8ιντσο γουφερ, 2-2.5kHz για ενα 10ιντσο 1150-1600Hz για ενα 12ιντσο και 700-1350Hz για ενα 15ιντσο για να μπορεσεις να εχεις μια σχετικα ομαλη αποκριση off axis.
Βεβαια αυτα που σου λεω ειναι γενικολογιες και φυσικα τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα. Το καθε μεγαφωνο θελει τη δικη του σχεδιαση τοσο οσον αφορα το κουτι, το κροσοβερ και την χοανη και φυσικα παντα σε σχεση με το χωρο και τη χρηση.
Αν θες να παραμεινεις σε χαμηλο κοστος η καλυτερη επιλογη κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι η επιλογη ενος 10ιντσου Eminence κατα προτιμιση απο τη σειρα Beta η Delta και οχι Alpha και του αρκετα οικονομικου CD 1" EASD1001 σε συδυασμο με μια καλοσχεδιασμενη χοανη (εδω αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα μια που ολα οσα εχω βρει δεν υπαρχουν στην Ελλαδα) με cross στα 2.2-2.5kHz στα 18db/oct αν εχεις σκοπο να τα φτανεις στα ορια η στα 12db/oct αν εισαι προσεκτικος με την ενταση.
Δυστυχως η χοανη εχει μεγαλυτερη επιπτωση στο αποτελεσμα απο οσο η ιδια η μοναδα των υψηλων οποτε αν δεν βρεις κατι ηδη δοκιμασμενο τοτε απλα αγοραζεις γουρουνι στο σακι και πας ψαχνοντας.
Εναλακτικα μπορεις να επιλεξεις και το 12ιντσο ομοαξονικο της Eminence και να αντιγραψεις το ηδη υπαρχον σχεδιο της (κλειστης πλεον) Adire audio 
Σε γενικες γραμμες τα μεγαφωνα της Eminence ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μεταξυ των ανα τον κοσμο ιδιοκατασκευων και υπαρχουν πολλα ετοιμα σχεδια τοσο για κουτια οσο και για crossover.
Παραθετω μερικα χρησιμα λινκ 
http://www.diysoundgroup.com/wavegui...aker-kits.html
http://mail.audiokarma.net/forums/sh...d.php?t=150939
http://www.pispeakers.com/catalog/reviews.php/page/2
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_pa_en.htm
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_pa_en.htm
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_pa_en.htm
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_pa_en.htm

----------


## Panοs

προσεκτικοσ με την ενταση δεν νομιω να ειμαι...
παντοσ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου..
δεν εχω προχορηση στην κατασκευη διοτι το κουβεντιασα λιγο και με εναν γνοστο μου ηχοληπτη και μου ειπε να μην παω σε 10ιντσο γιατι δεν θα εχω χαμηλα...
βρηκαμε ακι ενα σετακι μεγαφωνα...
http://www.thomann.de/gr/fane_sovereign_12_200.htm
http://www.karatzios.gr/shoppingcart...aspx?iid=13736
http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=15382&LANG=GR
τωρα ψαχνω για χοανη...
τα μεγαφωνα τηα fain τα ειχε προτηνει ενα μελλοσ λιγο ποιο πανω σε αυτο το θεμα οποτε ειναι δοκιμασμενα..
μου ειχε προτηνει το 15-400 τησ fain...

----------


## SpirosZah

> δεν εχω προχορηση στην κατασκευη διοτι το κουβεντιασα λιγο και με εναν γνοστο μου ηχοληπτη και μου ειπε να μην παω σε 10ιντσο γιατι δεν θα εχω χαμηλα...



Με μια σωστα σχεδιασμενη καμπινα ακομα και ενα 10ιντσο μπορει να εχει πολυ καλη αποδοση στο χαμηλο. 
Απο την αλλη βεβαια ο συνηθης συμβιβασμος στην περιπτωση του μεγαλυτερου γουφερ ειναι η μεγαλυτερη καμπινα που συνηθως απαιτειται για περισσοτερη εκταση στα χαμηλα και αν δεν εχεις θεμα χωρου τοτε ολα καλα.
Υπολογιζω οτι το Fane θα θελει πανω απο150λιτρα καμπινα.
Το 10ιντσο Eminence Legend b102 που εχω βαλει στο ματι για μια κατασκευη εχει παρα πολυ καλο χαμηλο σε μια καμπινα 65 λιτρων.

Καλη τυχη με τη χοανη, φροντισε να εχει προτεινομενη συχνοτητα διαχωρισμου αρκετα μακρυα απο αυτην που θα χρησημοποιησεις για να εχεις περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να αποδιδει σωστα εκει που θα χρησημοποιηθει. Τις περισσοτερες φορες οι κατασκευαστες λενε οτι δουλευει καλα απο χαμηλα αλλα αν δεν ανεβεις τουλαχιστον μιση οκταβα επανω απο την προτεινομενη δεν εχουν καλη αποδοση. Βρες μια που να λεει οτι παιζει απο 1.2kHz τουλαχιστον.

----------


## SpirosZah

Βρηκα το spec sheet του Fane και προτεινει κουτι 75λιτρα με συντονισμο στα 50Hz αλλα η αποκριση που βλεπω κανει μονο για χρηση σε εξωτερικο χωρο. (ολοφανερο οτι προριζεται για PA)
Επισης βλεπω οτι εχει αρκετα εντονο cone breakup απο σχετικα χαμηλα (περιπου στα 1.6kHz) ενω και η αντισταση του ξεπερνα τα 16ωμ στη συχνοτητα διαχωρισμου που σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις custom crossover γιατι το ετοιμο θα ειναι οτι ναναι μια που θα προοριζεται για 8ωμ.
Αν δεν εχεις απαιτησεις για καλο ηχο οκ αλλα αν θες καλο ηχο θα θελει αρκετη δουλεια για να δουλεψει.

----------


## Panοs

σπυρο δεν εχω τρελεσ απαιτησησ για ποιοτητα..
απλα να εχει μια στοιχειωδη ποιοτητα,,
να παιζει καλα..
να μην σε πιανει πονοκεφαλοσ...
το μεγαφωνο που κοιτασ ειναι το 12-200lt..
εγω κοιταω αυτο.. http://audiolabga.com/pdf/12-200.pdf
εχουν κατι μικροδιαφορεσ
η κορνα που λεω να χρησημοποιησω ξεκιναει απο το 1khz..
εγω το υπολογιζω με συχνοτητα συντονησμου στα 40 hz και η ποκρηση ειναι μια χαρα..
χωρισ φουσκοματα...
μπορεισ να με βοηθησεισ λιγο με την χοανη..
μπορεισ να προτηνεισ καποια?

----------


## SpirosZah

Οι κορνες που εχω βαλει στο ματι ειναι αυτη http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=245-625 αυτη http://www.diysoundgroup.com/plastic...stic-seos.html  και αυτη http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=270-318
Καμια ομως δεν τη βρισκω στην Ευρωπη.
Το Fane αν και διαφορετικο απο αυτο που σου εδειξα εχει παρομοια χαρακτηριστικα. Ιδιο προτεινομενο κουτι, ακομα πιο εντονο cone breakup και αντισταση πανω απο 16ωμ στη συχνοτητα διαχωρισμου.
Κατα τη γνωμη μου θελει custom made crossover στα 1.5-1.6kHz το πολυ. Επισης θα χρειαστεις και ενα Lpad για να φερεις σε ισορροπια το γουφερ με το τουιτερ.

----------


## Panοs

αυτο το woofer μηπωσ ειναι ποιο καλο? http://en.beglec.com/product/680/PWX-12-200
αν και εχει λιγοτερα db...
υπαρχει ακι αυτη η λυση για κορνα http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=12713&LANG=GR

----------


## SpirosZah

Το συγκεκριμενο γουφερ δεν το γνωριζω αλλα δεν μου γεμιζει το ματι.
Θα ελεγα οτι το Fane ειναι ισως η φθηνοτερη αξιοπρεπης λυση στην αγορα.
Προσωπικα θα επελεγα Eminence που ειναι πιο δοκιμασμενα αλλα και το Fane εχει αναφορες με θετικα σχολια.

Εναλακτικη χοανη απο Ελλαδα εχω βρει αυτην εδω http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=24184 αλλα ειναι τεραστια σε μεγεθος και ειναι κορνα και οχι waveguide οπως αυτες που εδειξα στην αρχη.

Γενικα υπαρχει μια προκαταληψη για τις κορνες οτι "τσιριζουν" και πιστευω οτι υπευθυνες για αυτη τη φημη πρεπει να ειναι οι κορνες της κατηγοριας σαν κι αυτη που βρηκες με τα 30ευρω μαζι με χοανη (οκ, και οι πιεζοηλεκτρικες).

Τα drivers της Selenium ειναι πολυ ποιοτικα (η Selenium ειναι θυγατρικη της JBL) δοκιμασμενα απο πολυ κοσμο με πολυ θετικες κριτικες και τα χρηματα που ζητουν πολυ λογικα.
Δες ομως και το D220Ti που σηκωνει περισσοτερη ισχυ. Ειναι λιγο ακριβοτερο αλλα αν γκαζωνεις συχνα μπορει να σου γλυτωσει λεφτα στο μελλον.

----------


## Panοs

τα τρελα γκαζια θα ειναι 2-3 φωρεσ το χρονο στα παρτυ...
τον υπολυπο χαρονο θα παιζουν ποιο χαλαρα....
υπαρχει και αυτη http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=657&page=1
ποιο μικρη σε μεγεθος....

----------


## kokoblue

Πανο αφου τα τρελα γκαζια θα ειναι μια στο τοσο....παρε ενα γουφερ οικονομικο...θα σου προτεινα behringer που εχω εγω και ειναι τελεια....
και με καλυψε σε εξωτερικο χωρο του τυπου ιππικο ομιλο παρε και μια κορνα της ιδιας εταιριας 40watt και θα τριζουν πατωματα...

----------

